# The Burl Hunter



## OregonBurls (Oct 12, 2009)

*Hunting burl was a success!*

Hey all my friends. Just spent about 20 hours getting this Spalted Maple Burl from a guy in Sweet Home, OR. Nice place! It was one tree and about 10,000 lbs. 6" diameter burl at the butt. Beautiful colors. Grade A burl. Went over the scales at 25,000 gvw and I tared at 13,300. All to say I got lots and I am grateful.

Spent 12 hrs just to load it. My team did not have the word "QUIT" in their vocabulary. Grueling work but good work.

thanks for looking!
Greg
www.OregonBurls.com


----------



## jeffro (Jan 11, 2011)

OregonBurls said:


> *Hunting burl was a success!*
> 
> Hey all my friends. Just spent about 20 hours getting this Spalted Maple Burl from a guy in Sweet Home, OR. Nice place! It was one tree and about 10,000 lbs. 6" diameter burl at the butt. Beautiful colors. Grade A burl. Went over the scales at 25,000 gvw and I tared at 13,300. All to say I got lots and I am grateful.
> 
> ...


rock n roll


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

OregonBurls said:


> *Hunting burl was a success!*
> 
> Hey all my friends. Just spent about 20 hours getting this Spalted Maple Burl from a guy in Sweet Home, OR. Nice place! It was one tree and about 10,000 lbs. 6" diameter burl at the butt. Beautiful colors. Grade A burl. Went over the scales at 25,000 gvw and I tared at 13,300. All to say I got lots and I am grateful.
> 
> ...


Wow man, what a beast. How's your hand healing?


----------



## OregonBurls (Oct 12, 2009)

OregonBurls said:


> *Hunting burl was a success!*
> 
> Hey all my friends. Just spent about 20 hours getting this Spalted Maple Burl from a guy in Sweet Home, OR. Nice place! It was one tree and about 10,000 lbs. 6" diameter burl at the butt. Beautiful colors. Grade A burl. Went over the scales at 25,000 gvw and I tared at 13,300. All to say I got lots and I am grateful.
> 
> ...


Almost good as new except for the shocking pain every now and then. thanks


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

OregonBurls said:


> *Hunting burl was a success!*
> 
> Hey all my friends. Just spent about 20 hours getting this Spalted Maple Burl from a guy in Sweet Home, OR. Nice place! It was one tree and about 10,000 lbs. 6" diameter burl at the butt. Beautiful colors. Grade A burl. Went over the scales at 25,000 gvw and I tared at 13,300. All to say I got lots and I am grateful.
> 
> ...


Quite a find Greg. This should keep you busy for a good while!


----------



## OregonBurls (Oct 12, 2009)

OregonBurls said:


> *Hunting burl was a success!*
> 
> Hey all my friends. Just spent about 20 hours getting this Spalted Maple Burl from a guy in Sweet Home, OR. Nice place! It was one tree and about 10,000 lbs. 6" diameter burl at the butt. Beautiful colors. Grade A burl. Went over the scales at 25,000 gvw and I tared at 13,300. All to say I got lots and I am grateful.
> 
> ...


I am hoping to sell them in a week. HOPE!


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

OregonBurls said:


> *Hunting burl was a success!*
> 
> Hey all my friends. Just spent about 20 hours getting this Spalted Maple Burl from a guy in Sweet Home, OR. Nice place! It was one tree and about 10,000 lbs. 6" diameter burl at the butt. Beautiful colors. Grade A burl. Went over the scales at 25,000 gvw and I tared at 13,300. All to say I got lots and I am grateful.
> 
> ...


The word "awesome" is totally inadequate, even bold, italic and underlined.

Congratulations on your score!

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## OregonBurls (Oct 12, 2009)

OregonBurls said:


> *Hunting burl was a success!*
> 
> Hey all my friends. Just spent about 20 hours getting this Spalted Maple Burl from a guy in Sweet Home, OR. Nice place! It was one tree and about 10,000 lbs. 6" diameter burl at the butt. Beautiful colors. Grade A burl. Went over the scales at 25,000 gvw and I tared at 13,300. All to say I got lots and I am grateful.
> 
> ...


Thanks Lee. Ho it cost me but still profitable. I am fortunate. I have another one just as big that I will be getting next week.


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

OregonBurls said:


> *Hunting burl was a success!*
> 
> Hey all my friends. Just spent about 20 hours getting this Spalted Maple Burl from a guy in Sweet Home, OR. Nice place! It was one tree and about 10,000 lbs. 6" diameter burl at the butt. Beautiful colors. Grade A burl. Went over the scales at 25,000 gvw and I tared at 13,300. All to say I got lots and I am grateful.
> 
> ...


Some people get to have all of the fun! Hope we get to see more when it is cut. How did the Big Redwood deal work out? Someone had a lot of old wood along the coast?


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

OregonBurls said:


> *Hunting burl was a success!*
> 
> Hey all my friends. Just spent about 20 hours getting this Spalted Maple Burl from a guy in Sweet Home, OR. Nice place! It was one tree and about 10,000 lbs. 6" diameter burl at the butt. Beautiful colors. Grade A burl. Went over the scales at 25,000 gvw and I tared at 13,300. All to say I got lots and I am grateful.
> 
> ...


Treasure!


----------



## OregonBurls (Oct 12, 2009)

*Whats inside the Spalted Maple Burl load!*

Hey Everyone, Just processed some of the spalted maple burl from the last blog (and yes I am using a push stick! LOL). Can I say "CRAZY GOOD"! I think this is the best I have seen yet. I will be cutting this into turning blocks, guitar wood, and slabs. Take a look!

PS My fingers are healing up just fine and thank you for everyone's comments and concerns. You are a blessing!

The 1st picture is listed on ebay with no bids yet. Starts at $10. Click to see!


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

OregonBurls said:


> *Whats inside the Spalted Maple Burl load!*
> 
> Hey Everyone, Just processed some of the spalted maple burl from the last blog (and yes I am using a push stick! LOL). Can I say "CRAZY GOOD"! I think this is the best I have seen yet. I will be cutting this into turning blocks, guitar wood, and slabs. Take a look!
> 
> ...


HOLY SLAB BATMAN! I wish I had kept some of my cash, the contrast is AWESOME.


----------



## ptkaster (Aug 8, 2012)

OregonBurls said:


> *Whats inside the Spalted Maple Burl load!*
> 
> Hey Everyone, Just processed some of the spalted maple burl from the last blog (and yes I am using a push stick! LOL). Can I say "CRAZY GOOD"! I think this is the best I have seen yet. I will be cutting this into turning blocks, guitar wood, and slabs. Take a look!
> 
> ...


Amazing wood!!! Probably too expensive for me but I love it.


----------



## Spoontaneous (Apr 13, 2009)

OregonBurls said:


> *Whats inside the Spalted Maple Burl load!*
> 
> Hey Everyone, Just processed some of the spalted maple burl from the last blog (and yes I am using a push stick! LOL). Can I say "CRAZY GOOD"! I think this is the best I have seen yet. I will be cutting this into turning blocks, guitar wood, and slabs. Take a look!
> 
> ...


I'll buy a box of the off cuts…. 'scraps' ....some peoples call it.


----------



## OregonBurls (Oct 12, 2009)

OregonBurls said:


> *Whats inside the Spalted Maple Burl load!*
> 
> Hey Everyone, Just processed some of the spalted maple burl from the last blog (and yes I am using a push stick! LOL). Can I say "CRAZY GOOD"! I think this is the best I have seen yet. I will be cutting this into turning blocks, guitar wood, and slabs. Take a look!
> 
> ...


Yes! I fill up a box of cut offs for $35 free shipping. It is a 12×12 x 5.5 flat rate box. It has thin pieces and weird shapes and cap pieces. Just email me if you what one.

The top one is one ebay right now starting at $10. No bids. just click on the link.
Spalted Maple block


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

OregonBurls said:


> *Whats inside the Spalted Maple Burl load!*
> 
> Hey Everyone, Just processed some of the spalted maple burl from the last blog (and yes I am using a push stick! LOL). Can I say "CRAZY GOOD"! I think this is the best I have seen yet. I will be cutting this into turning blocks, guitar wood, and slabs. Take a look!
> 
> ...


greg do you have any pieces that are like 12×12x 3/4..i would like it for a box top…can you let me know please..how much also


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

OregonBurls said:


> *Whats inside the Spalted Maple Burl load!*
> 
> Hey Everyone, Just processed some of the spalted maple burl from the last blog (and yes I am using a push stick! LOL). Can I say "CRAZY GOOD"! I think this is the best I have seen yet. I will be cutting this into turning blocks, guitar wood, and slabs. Take a look!
> 
> ...


Awesome pieces mate.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

OregonBurls said:


> *Whats inside the Spalted Maple Burl load!*
> 
> Hey Everyone, Just processed some of the spalted maple burl from the last blog (and yes I am using a push stick! LOL). Can I say "CRAZY GOOD"! I think this is the best I have seen yet. I will be cutting this into turning blocks, guitar wood, and slabs. Take a look!
> 
> ...


Natures art ,beautiful. Thanks for sharing these Greg.


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

OregonBurls said:


> *Whats inside the Spalted Maple Burl load!*
> 
> Hey Everyone, Just processed some of the spalted maple burl from the last blog (and yes I am using a push stick! LOL). Can I say "CRAZY GOOD"! I think this is the best I have seen yet. I will be cutting this into turning blocks, guitar wood, and slabs. Take a look!
> 
> ...


OMG! Is all I can say.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

OregonBurls said:


> *Whats inside the Spalted Maple Burl load!*
> 
> Hey Everyone, Just processed some of the spalted maple burl from the last blog (and yes I am using a push stick! LOL). Can I say "CRAZY GOOD"! I think this is the best I have seen yet. I will be cutting this into turning blocks, guitar wood, and slabs. Take a look!
> 
> ...


Schwing!


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

OregonBurls said:


> *Whats inside the Spalted Maple Burl load!*
> 
> Hey Everyone, Just processed some of the spalted maple burl from the last blog (and yes I am using a push stick! LOL). Can I say "CRAZY GOOD"! I think this is the best I have seen yet. I will be cutting this into turning blocks, guitar wood, and slabs. Take a look!
> 
> ...


Nice! I'm drooling!!


----------



## OregonBurls (Oct 12, 2009)

OregonBurls said:


> *Whats inside the Spalted Maple Burl load!*
> 
> Hey Everyone, Just processed some of the spalted maple burl from the last blog (and yes I am using a push stick! LOL). Can I say "CRAZY GOOD"! I think this is the best I have seen yet. I will be cutting this into turning blocks, guitar wood, and slabs. Take a look!
> 
> ...


this would make nice cane handles!!!


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

OregonBurls said:


> *Whats inside the Spalted Maple Burl load!*
> 
> Hey Everyone, Just processed some of the spalted maple burl from the last blog (and yes I am using a push stick! LOL). Can I say "CRAZY GOOD"! I think this is the best I have seen yet. I will be cutting this into turning blocks, guitar wood, and slabs. Take a look!
> 
> ...


Sweet stuff! Eye candy! Wood porn! LOL
Wish I had some money!


----------



## OregonBurls (Oct 12, 2009)

*Big Big Big Maple Burl!*

Hey all my friends,

I was contacted by a home owner who said they have a maple burl and was I interested.
We after 6 hours of planning cutting and then the crane, the monster burl is in our yard.

My wife Theresa is there to show the sheer size of this burl.

8' diameter and 10,000 lbs. Wow. So I need your help. do you know of a mall, hotel, lodge or resort that would like this as a display piece or large lamp post?

We will be pressure washing the bark off and can hollow it out for the client.

$6000 as is!

Any hoo I just wanted to show the big burl I got yesterday.

Be blessed
Greg
541-226-4449
www.oregonBurls.com


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

OregonBurls said:


> *Big Big Big Maple Burl!*
> 
> Hey all my friends,
> 
> ...


!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

OregonBurls said:


> *Big Big Big Maple Burl!*
> 
> Hey all my friends,
> 
> ...


Wow…What an awesome and Humongous burl.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

OregonBurls said:


> *Big Big Big Maple Burl!*
> 
> Hey all my friends,
> 
> ...


the only problem i see is that you have not5 sent me any….....beautiful stuff


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

OregonBurls said:


> *Big Big Big Maple Burl!*
> 
> Hey all my friends,
> 
> ...


Hi Greg. My wife said you had enough there to send a piece to every LJ member! I thought that was a good idea, especially if it's post paid.


----------



## OregonBurls (Oct 12, 2009)

OregonBurls said:


> *Big Big Big Maple Burl!*
> 
> Hey all my friends,
> 
> ...


----------



## smitdog (Aug 20, 2012)

OregonBurls said:


> *Big Big Big Maple Burl!*
> 
> Hey all my friends,
> 
> ...


No words to describe the jealousy…


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

OregonBurls said:


> *Big Big Big Maple Burl!*
> 
> Hey all my friends,
> 
> ...


This is humongous and you will get a lot of blanks from it! Awesome!!


----------



## OregonBurls (Oct 12, 2009)

OregonBurls said:


> *Big Big Big Maple Burl!*
> 
> Hey all my friends,
> 
> ...


I am thinking I am going to make a Dubai Lamp out of it! Say worth $100,000. LOL
Hate to cut this one up.


----------



## N6DSW (May 25, 2009)

OregonBurls said:


> *Big Big Big Maple Burl!*
> 
> Hey all my friends,
> 
> ...


So what happened to the lower half? Is it still in the ground? (Assuming this was the top half of the root crown.)

-Dave


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

OregonBurls said:


> *Big Big Big Maple Burl!*
> 
> Hey all my friends,
> 
> ...


What a magnificent specimen! I need a longer bibb to catch the drool!

I could use it in my front yard! If I had it enclosed in a controlled tropical setting I would achor a collection of orchids on it, or maybe carve it as a sculpture with jungle creatures all over it.

Please let us know what happens to this beauty.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

OregonBurls said:


> *Big Big Big Maple Burl!*
> 
> Hey all my friends,
> 
> ...


Greg,

$6000 sounds like a deal. Throw in free shipping (to Wisconsin) and unloading it and we'll take it!

L/W


----------



## OregonBurls (Oct 12, 2009)

*Rare Madrone Burl Caps*

A burl seller just dropped these side Madrone Burl Caps off at my house. Beautiful!
Any interest in one of more? www.OregonBurls.com


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

OregonBurls said:


> *Rare Madrone Burl Caps*
> 
> A burl seller just dropped these side Madrone Burl Caps off at my house. Beautiful!
> Any interest in one of more? www.OregonBurls.com


HOLY SCRAP DUDE!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

OregonBurls said:


> *Rare Madrone Burl Caps*
> 
> A burl seller just dropped these side Madrone Burl Caps off at my house. Beautiful!
> Any interest in one of more? www.OregonBurls.com


beautiful wood greg…i dont know how you dont end up hoarding all of this wood into a huge warehouse, i guess you like to eat…lol…


----------



## OregonBurls (Oct 12, 2009)

*Hunting for burl!*

Hey everyone, It has been a while. Just slammed with cutting burl. 
I was walking a friends property looking for burl and had my camera man tag along. Check it out.
HUNTING FOR BURL
"


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

OregonBurls said:


> *Hunting for burl!*
> 
> Hey everyone, It has been a while. Just slammed with cutting burl.
> I was walking a friends property looking for burl and had my camera man tag along. Check it out.
> ...


Awesome looking burls!


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

OregonBurls said:


> *Hunting for burl!*
> 
> Hey everyone, It has been a while. Just slammed with cutting burl.
> I was walking a friends property looking for burl and had my camera man tag along. Check it out.
> ...


I saw this one in Oregon when I was there last summer.









Sorry about the picture being sideways, I'm not able to rotate from my iPhone!


----------



## OregonBurls (Oct 12, 2009)

OregonBurls said:


> *Hunting for burl!*
> 
> Hey everyone, It has been a while. Just slammed with cutting burl.
> I was walking a friends property looking for burl and had my camera man tag along. Check it out.
> ...


that is a nice one for sure. It is hollow though just because of the big funnel that has held water for years. The center is out of this one. Would still love to have it!


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

OregonBurls said:


> *Hunting for burl!*
> 
> Hey everyone, It has been a while. Just slammed with cutting burl.
> I was walking a friends property looking for burl and had my camera man tag along. Check it out.
> ...


Nice part of the country. Very informative! Thanks for sharing a part of what you do with us.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

OregonBurls said:


> *Hunting for burl!*
> 
> Hey everyone, It has been a while. Just slammed with cutting burl.
> I was walking a friends property looking for burl and had my camera man tag along. Check it out.
> ...


You will probably not be able to get this one as it is in a parking lot at Bridal Veil Falls State Park east of Portland.


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

OregonBurls said:


> *Hunting for burl!*
> 
> Hey everyone, It has been a while. Just slammed with cutting burl.
> I was walking a friends property looking for burl and had my camera man tag along. Check it out.
> ...


Now every time i take a walk in the woods, i'm going to be examining the trees for burls!


----------



## OregonBurls (Oct 12, 2009)

OregonBurls said:


> *Hunting for burl!*
> 
> Hey everyone, It has been a while. Just slammed with cutting burl.
> I was walking a friends property looking for burl and had my camera man tag along. Check it out.
> ...


Dont get as bad as me and look for them while you drive! LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

OregonBurls said:


> *Hunting for burl!*
> 
> Hey everyone, It has been a while. Just slammed with cutting burl.
> I was walking a friends property looking for burl and had my camera man tag along. Check it out.
> ...


Oregon has a burl plague or something like that. I never see them in the WA woods ;-((


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

OregonBurls said:


> *Hunting for burl!*
> 
> Hey everyone, It has been a while. Just slammed with cutting burl.
> I was walking a friends property looking for burl and had my camera man tag along. Check it out.
> ...


I'll have to take a walk in my woods now that I know what to look for.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

OregonBurls said:


> *Hunting for burl!*
> 
> Hey everyone, It has been a while. Just slammed with cutting burl.
> I was walking a friends property looking for burl and had my camera man tag along. Check it out.
> ...


FUN FUN FUN Stuff! I wish I had had time to stop and visit you when I was driving through Grant's Pass on a westcoast visit. You live in some of the most beautiful woodlands that one could wander through.


----------



## Fishfreak911 (Jul 14, 2010)

OregonBurls said:


> *Hunting for burl!*
> 
> Hey everyone, It has been a while. Just slammed with cutting burl.
> I was walking a friends property looking for burl and had my camera man tag along. Check it out.
> ...


Greg, thanks for taking us along. Would have loved to hear the names of the different trees in the video.


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

OregonBurls said:


> *Hunting for burl!*
> 
> Hey everyone, It has been a while. Just slammed with cutting burl.
> I was walking a friends property looking for burl and had my camera man tag along. Check it out.
> ...


That kind of makes me want to take a saw along and start cutting the wild burls I often see here in central Arkansas…


----------



## OregonBurls (Oct 12, 2009)

OregonBurls said:


> *Hunting for burl!*
> 
> Hey everyone, It has been a while. Just slammed with cutting burl.
> I was walking a friends property looking for burl and had my camera man tag along. Check it out.
> ...


Hopefully on property that you own or have permission to be on. LOL!


----------



## OregonBurls (Oct 12, 2009)

*What Is A Burl?*

*Another New Video just up loaded on Youtube. Would love Your comments and suggestions for possible other topics.*


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

OregonBurls said:


> *What Is A Burl?*
> 
> *Another New Video just up loaded on Youtube. Would love Your comments and suggestions for possible other topics.*


Good video, maybe it would be cool if you showed how you cut up a burl.


----------



## OregonBurls (Oct 12, 2009)

OregonBurls said:


> *What Is A Burl?*
> 
> *Another New Video just up loaded on Youtube. Would love Your comments and suggestions for possible other topics.*


I have one or two of those. Look at my blogs or on youtube. just search for OregonBurls


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

OregonBurls said:


> *What Is A Burl?*
> 
> *Another New Video just up loaded on Youtube. Would love Your comments and suggestions for possible other topics.*


Very neat Greg.


----------



## CalgaryGeoff (Aug 10, 2011)

OregonBurls said:


> *What Is A Burl?*
> 
> *Another New Video just up loaded on Youtube. Would love Your comments and suggestions for possible other topics.*


Very well done. I'd like to see more burls finished and turned on a lathe.


----------



## OregonBurls (Oct 12, 2009)

*Crazy Color Madrone Burl*

I just had to show you buddies this Madrone. I was not expecting much but Wow! Was I wrong. Flame Box Elder Move over! I was totally surprised when I saw the inside.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

OregonBurls said:


> *Crazy Color Madrone Burl*
> 
> I just had to show you buddies this Madrone. I was not expecting much but Wow! Was I wrong. Flame Box Elder Move over! I was totally surprised when I saw the inside.


Spectacular, love it!


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

OregonBurls said:


> *Crazy Color Madrone Burl*
> 
> I just had to show you buddies this Madrone. I was not expecting much but Wow! Was I wrong. Flame Box Elder Move over! I was totally surprised when I saw the inside.


WANT

but couldn't even afford the postage.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

OregonBurls said:


> *Crazy Color Madrone Burl*
> 
> I just had to show you buddies this Madrone. I was not expecting much but Wow! Was I wrong. Flame Box Elder Move over! I was totally surprised when I saw the inside.


Majorly beautiful


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

OregonBurls said:


> *Crazy Color Madrone Burl*
> 
> I just had to show you buddies this Madrone. I was not expecting much but Wow! Was I wrong. Flame Box Elder Move over! I was totally surprised when I saw the inside.


So how many arms and legs does this one cost?


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

OregonBurls said:


> *Crazy Color Madrone Burl*
> 
> I just had to show you buddies this Madrone. I was not expecting much but Wow! Was I wrong. Flame Box Elder Move over! I was totally surprised when I saw the inside.


All I can say is WOW!


----------



## OregonBurls (Oct 12, 2009)

OregonBurls said:


> *Crazy Color Madrone Burl*
> 
> I just had to show you buddies this Madrone. I was not expecting much but Wow! Was I wrong. Flame Box Elder Move over! I was totally surprised when I saw the inside.


these range from $85 -$250


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

OregonBurls said:


> *Crazy Color Madrone Burl*
> 
> I just had to show you buddies this Madrone. I was not expecting much but Wow! Was I wrong. Flame Box Elder Move over! I was totally surprised when I saw the inside.


Incredible!


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

OregonBurls said:


> *Crazy Color Madrone Burl*
> 
> I just had to show you buddies this Madrone. I was not expecting much but Wow! Was I wrong. Flame Box Elder Move over! I was totally surprised when I saw the inside.


Wow!! This is Gorgeous,. Will you sell this as a large piece or in smaller pieces?

Thanks for sharing


----------



## grfrazee (Jul 17, 2012)

OregonBurls said:


> *Crazy Color Madrone Burl*
> 
> I just had to show you buddies this Madrone. I was not expecting much but Wow! Was I wrong. Flame Box Elder Move over! I was totally surprised when I saw the inside.


Man, slice that into veneer and I could make some very unique cabinet fronts…


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

OregonBurls said:


> *Crazy Color Madrone Burl*
> 
> I just had to show you buddies this Madrone. I was not expecting much but Wow! Was I wrong. Flame Box Elder Move over! I was totally surprised when I saw the inside.


Does the color fade or oxydize? How much red remains when dry?


----------



## OregonBurls (Oct 12, 2009)

OregonBurls said:


> *Crazy Color Madrone Burl*
> 
> I just had to show you buddies this Madrone. I was not expecting much but Wow! Was I wrong. Flame Box Elder Move over! I was totally surprised when I saw the inside.


The red stays and everything else turns to chocolate color.


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

OregonBurls said:


> *Crazy Color Madrone Burl*
> 
> I just had to show you buddies this Madrone. I was not expecting much but Wow! Was I wrong. Flame Box Elder Move over! I was totally surprised when I saw the inside.


Sweet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## usnrifleman (Mar 30, 2018)

OregonBurls said:


> *Crazy Color Madrone Burl*
> 
> I just had to show you buddies this Madrone. I was not expecting much but Wow! Was I wrong. Flame Box Elder Move over! I was totally surprised when I saw the inside.


What did the other side look like and the outside. very nice chunk of wood I would like to see the bowl that was made with the cap of that baby… nice find


----------



## we2punnetts (May 17, 2021)

OregonBurls said:


> *Crazy Color Madrone Burl*
> 
> I just had to show you buddies this Madrone. I was not expecting much but Wow! Was I wrong. Flame Box Elder Move over! I was totally surprised when I saw the inside.


Greg,
This doesn't look like part of the root ball where you would expect the color. Pretty nice. Still, being Madrone, boiling is still advised to relax the cellular structure before cooling and coating and drying.
David


----------



## OregonBurls (Oct 12, 2009)

*TV Show Coming*

Hey everyone, Just an update. We signed the contract for a new TV show coming out this early 2014. I can not say what network it will be until they start advertising the show. Let me say that I have always held the magazine in high regards my whole life and look forward to working with the network.

Super cool thing is I get to sell all the swag for "The Burl Hunter" this is not the name of the show but it is my AKA. So stay tuned and I will let you know when I know something. The show is about hard working Americans who have unique jobs that are not afraid to get their hand dirty to make a living.

Just a heads up the cameras will be shooting all September so if you want a chance to make it on the show, come for a visit then. Call first. Also if you know of anyone who has a large burl that we can harvest let me know and we may do a show on that.

I will keep all you updated.
Greg
AKA The Burl Hunter


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

OregonBurls said:


> *TV Show Coming*
> 
> Hey everyone, Just an update. We signed the contract for a new TV show coming out this early 2014. I can not say what network it will be until they start advertising the show. Let me say that I have always held the magazine in high regards my whole life and look forward to working with the network.
> 
> ...


Cool, Greg. Keep us informed. Really would like to see it


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

OregonBurls said:


> *TV Show Coming*
> 
> Hey everyone, Just an update. We signed the contract for a new TV show coming out this early 2014. I can not say what network it will be until they start advertising the show. Let me say that I have always held the magazine in high regards my whole life and look forward to working with the network.
> 
> ...


Awesome Greg…! Now we can see you on TV along side of other very interesting shows such as Swamp People, The legend of Shelby The Swamp Man and several other down to earth real life people…congratulations…!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

OregonBurls said:


> *TV Show Coming*
> 
> Hey everyone, Just an update. We signed the contract for a new TV show coming out this early 2014. I can not say what network it will be until they start advertising the show. Let me say that I have always held the magazine in high regards my whole life and look forward to working with the network.
> 
> ...


Do you think the show will be nationwide ? I'm on the East Coast.
Best wishes no matter what : )


----------



## OregonBurls (Oct 12, 2009)

OregonBurls said:


> *TV Show Coming*
> 
> Hey everyone, Just an update. We signed the contract for a new TV show coming out this early 2014. I can not say what network it will be until they start advertising the show. Let me say that I have always held the magazine in high regards my whole life and look forward to working with the network.
> 
> ...


The show will be world wide.  It is going to be on a major network.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

OregonBurls said:


> *TV Show Coming*
> 
> Hey everyone, Just an update. We signed the contract for a new TV show coming out this early 2014. I can not say what network it will be until they start advertising the show. Let me say that I have always held the magazine in high regards my whole life and look forward to working with the network.
> 
> ...


Awesome !! Congratulations : )


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

OregonBurls said:


> *TV Show Coming*
> 
> Hey everyone, Just an update. We signed the contract for a new TV show coming out this early 2014. I can not say what network it will be until they start advertising the show. Let me say that I have always held the magazine in high regards my whole life and look forward to working with the network.
> 
> ...


Great news Greg, congratulations.


----------



## twItCHer731 (Jul 31, 2013)

OregonBurls said:


> *TV Show Coming*
> 
> Hey everyone, Just an update. We signed the contract for a new TV show coming out this early 2014. I can not say what network it will be until they start advertising the show. Let me say that I have always held the magazine in high regards my whole life and look forward to working with the network.
> 
> ...


congrats, finally a show for the tv that is not a waste of time


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

OregonBurls said:


> *TV Show Coming*
> 
> Hey everyone, Just an update. We signed the contract for a new TV show coming out this early 2014. I can not say what network it will be until they start advertising the show. Let me say that I have always held the magazine in high regards my whole life and look forward to working with the network.
> 
> ...


Sounds exciting and promising


----------



## jfk4032 (Jun 26, 2011)

OregonBurls said:


> *TV Show Coming*
> 
> Hey everyone, Just an update. We signed the contract for a new TV show coming out this early 2014. I can not say what network it will be until they start advertising the show. Let me say that I have always held the magazine in high regards my whole life and look forward to working with the network.
> 
> ...


Hey Burl Hunter!

Love the name and can't wait to see your handiwork on the big screen. I still get comments about the motorcycle stand I made with your choice piece of maple burl.

Best wishes


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

OregonBurls said:


> *TV Show Coming*
> 
> Hey everyone, Just an update. We signed the contract for a new TV show coming out this early 2014. I can not say what network it will be until they start advertising the show. Let me say that I have always held the magazine in high regards my whole life and look forward to working with the network.
> 
> ...


I am excited to hear all of this great news! I can only hope the best for you and your ventures! Please keep us informed.


----------



## JLJones (Mar 26, 2012)

OregonBurls said:


> *TV Show Coming*
> 
> Hey everyone, Just an update. We signed the contract for a new TV show coming out this early 2014. I can not say what network it will be until they start advertising the show. Let me say that I have always held the magazine in high regards my whole life and look forward to working with the network.
> 
> ...


Any updates or details on this? I want to make sure I don't miss it.


----------



## OregonBurls (Oct 12, 2009)

OregonBurls said:


> *TV Show Coming*
> 
> Hey everyone, Just an update. We signed the contract for a new TV show coming out this early 2014. I can not say what network it will be until they start advertising the show. Let me say that I have always held the magazine in high regards my whole life and look forward to working with the network.
> 
> ...


Premier March 16! They are going to start advertizing the show as soon as that happens I can tell you what channel and the name of the show. It was sure fun with the film crew and directors.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

OregonBurls said:


> *TV Show Coming*
> 
> Hey everyone, Just an update. We signed the contract for a new TV show coming out this early 2014. I can not say what network it will be until they start advertising the show. Let me say that I have always held the magazine in high regards my whole life and look forward to working with the network.
> 
> ...


Cool, and good for you! Just don't let them make you out to be all bitchy like every other TV show does to people.


----------



## jimp (Feb 7, 2008)

OregonBurls said:


> *TV Show Coming*
> 
> Hey everyone, Just an update. We signed the contract for a new TV show coming out this early 2014. I can not say what network it will be until they start advertising the show. Let me say that I have always held the magazine in high regards my whole life and look forward to working with the network.
> 
> ...


any update?? Can you tell us the name of the show and which channel it will be on?


----------



## OregonBurls (Oct 12, 2009)

OregonBurls said:


> *TV Show Coming*
> 
> Hey everyone, Just an update. We signed the contract for a new TV show coming out this early 2014. I can not say what network it will be until they start advertising the show. Let me say that I have always held the magazine in high regards my whole life and look forward to working with the network.
> 
> ...


They have postponed the show but soon. they are finishing up with the editing and they need to advertize for at least 2 weeks. so they have told me sometime next month for the Premier.
I will put out a big announcement when they let me know a firm date. I dont even know the name of the show get. I guess this is TV for you but I am not complaining. I had a lot of fun. Now it is just "wait". Ug!


----------



## jimp (Feb 7, 2008)

OregonBurls said:


> *TV Show Coming*
> 
> Hey everyone, Just an update. We signed the contract for a new TV show coming out this early 2014. I can not say what network it will be until they start advertising the show. Let me say that I have always held the magazine in high regards my whole life and look forward to working with the network.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update! Can't wait to watch the show.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

OregonBurls said:


> *TV Show Coming*
> 
> Hey everyone, Just an update. We signed the contract for a new TV show coming out this early 2014. I can not say what network it will be until they start advertising the show. Let me say that I have always held the magazine in high regards my whole life and look forward to working with the network.
> 
> ...


Hopefully it will get to this side of the country : )


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

OregonBurls said:


> *TV Show Coming*
> 
> Hey everyone, Just an update. We signed the contract for a new TV show coming out this early 2014. I can not say what network it will be until they start advertising the show. Let me say that I have always held the magazine in high regards my whole life and look forward to working with the network.
> 
> ...


I hate spammers almost as much as I hate lawyers and politicians.


----------



## OregonBurls (Oct 12, 2009)

*Filthy Riches*

Hey everyone! the name of the show is called Filthy Riches and we premier April 20th!
here is the link so you can see the trailer: Filthy Riches


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

OregonBurls said:


> *Filthy Riches*
> 
> Hey everyone! the name of the show is called Filthy Riches and we premier April 20th!
> here is the link so you can see the trailer: Filthy Riches


Awesome! Looking forward to watching


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

OregonBurls said:


> *Filthy Riches*
> 
> Hey everyone! the name of the show is called Filthy Riches and we premier April 20th!
> here is the link so you can see the trailer: Filthy Riches


looking forward to it…bout time, ive waited and waited…i bet its been a long ride for you as well…i hope ths goes really well…


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

OregonBurls said:


> *Filthy Riches*
> 
> Hey everyone! the name of the show is called Filthy Riches and we premier April 20th!
> here is the link so you can see the trailer: Filthy Riches


Very Cool! There is a celebrity amongst us!!!

Please feel free to post a reminder of the date/time of the airing of the show. I do not want to miss this!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

OregonBurls said:


> *Filthy Riches*
> 
> Hey everyone! the name of the show is called Filthy Riches and we premier April 20th!
> here is the link so you can see the trailer: Filthy Riches


I wish you good luck Greg but I doubt if you really need it. Great news mate.


----------



## jfk4032 (Jun 26, 2011)

OregonBurls said:


> *Filthy Riches*
> 
> Hey everyone! the name of the show is called Filthy Riches and we premier April 20th!
> here is the link so you can see the trailer: Filthy Riches


Don't go Hollywood on us now! Best wishes in your new venture can't wait to see it.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

OregonBurls said:


> *Filthy Riches*
> 
> Hey everyone! the name of the show is called Filthy Riches and we premier April 20th!
> here is the link so you can see the trailer: Filthy Riches


Way to go look fwd to it Greg…


----------



## AspiringWoodworker (Feb 2, 2012)

OregonBurls said:


> *Filthy Riches*
> 
> Hey everyone! the name of the show is called Filthy Riches and we premier April 20th!
> here is the link so you can see the trailer: Filthy Riches


I will be checking this out!


----------

